# Milton Spillway



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone fish it of late? Thinking of going there tomorrow and trying my luck. With the water up, maybe they'll be a bit closer..... Any opinions, comments or suggestions?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Almost beat ya down there. Boat still has wheels on it! Just no motors. Lost both low end so Ill be down there this month yet throwing cranks.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Tried it for a couple of hours today, but no luck! The water was shootin' out. Seen a boat out and about and I wondered if it might be you. Maybe that elusive person will post and tell us who they are and how they did. Tried Berlin also, the water flowing there strong as well. Seen a boat there too.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

How do I get there? I would like to give it a try. Coming from 43 and 224. The never ending search for a different fishing spot. John


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

crooked stripe said:


> How do I get there? I would like to give it a try. Coming from 43 and 224. The never ending search for a different fishing spot. John


Take 224 or 76 east out to 225. If you take 224 head north to 18 and turn right/east. There is a road called Grandview that will be on your left just before you get to the lake. It runs right up the northwest side of the lake. The dam is at the far north end.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

One easy way to know you are at the dam parking lot is there is a bar and the police station across from the dam pkg lot. In the lot are recycling dumpsters too.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Wish it was me out there! Looks like Im done trollin and have too go to the vert stuff. Been 2 years solid trollin. Dont know if I can live bait fish again! Might be back on the branch come weekend. Got to be tough gettin a boat out on the other 2.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks for the replys. Hope to give it a try this weekend, weather permiting


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

snake69 said:


> One easy way to know you are at the dam parking lot is there is a bar and the police station across from the dam pkg lot. In the lot are recycling dumpsters too.


Ya don't forget that. I drove up and down that road 10 times before I figured it out!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

It's supposed to be about 28 degrees this weekend. Have at it! Of course the weathermen aren't usually correct + down below, you're a good bit protected from the wind. I'll warn you though, all the spillways and dam are at full speed right now and are to continue that way thru early next week. Makes drifting jigs difficult. They'll drift.......at about 20 mph!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Is it this bad?


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

There's only three chutes so its about half that bad! lol!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Berlin and Milton's outflow are scheduled to be lowered starting tomorrow. From 790 cfs to 165 cfs at Berlin and from 910 cfs to 280 cfs at Milton.
http://wmw.lrp.usace.army.mil/current/forecast.html


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

I hit berlin last weekend. Fishing for eyes this time of year can be funny. The level and cfs were up, typically when the water level was higher the fish would come. The last time the level was up the only thing that was producing were minnows under a float. Outlook is great for the next couple years. The spikes were plentiful and averaged 10 -12 inches. Take some live bait. It's cold enough everything is gonna slow down.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I just came in from work and was surprised to see the cfs coming down. It usually is similar to the Ohio river which is predicted to go up for another day or so, all the way to just about 25.5, which is just under action stage. Oh well, good.......maybe I can fish one of them this weekend. I get cabin fever if I don't get out at least once over a weekend....


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I was stunned. WB has been 6' below summer pool for a lonnggg time but now is only 4' down. By Saturday morning they are predicting only 1' below pool. Not sure what's going on. They may be holding it due to down river conditions in the far Midwest or something. The bad news is if they lower them fast it might screw up the ice bite for those of you that like that sort of thing.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Berlin has been 8-9 ft down as of late, and I just read where it will be down only 5 ft from summer pool either tomorrow or Sat! And now the Ohio river is projected to be at over 28 ft, which is over the "action stage" by 7 pm tomorrow night! Just 2 weeks ago is was staying around 15 to 15.5 ft daily. Quite an increase. Guess I won't be going out this weekend. Well....I can see it's gonna be a *l o o o n g* weekend.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Now they are projecting that Berlin will be up to one foot below summer pool (1024.4) by Sunday. Like 1023.5. That's up about 9 ft in 8-10 days! *Wow!!!*
They're saying it's gonna go up like one ft per day.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's the spillway yesterday just before the snow started to fall.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

That's about how it looked when we were up there last Monday. Did you do any fishing while you were there? From the forecasts, it looks like next weekend might be the soonest I can get some fishing in...we shall see!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

That looks pretty normal for down there. When they have all 4 open it really comes up. Lewzer were did you get the ballon? Never seen a over-head pic. With Berlin and such on the rise the Mahoning must be WAY up! They might be done at Berlin with the dam inspection also.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

If you want to see a photo that is a bit worse, go to the O.River section, a guy took a picture of Medahl. The water is up and over the dam.....


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

snake69 said:


> If you want to see a photo that is a bit worse, go to the O.River section, a guy took a picture of Medahl. The water is up and over the dam.....


That is an awesome series of pics. I'm sure the people around Lake Lanier and the Tennessee River impoundments would love to split the water with us... 

Bob


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

You're probably right....I never thought about that! It sure was high though!! Would've liked to see a pic of my personal favorite...New Cumberland. I was watching the daily heights and it got within a foot or so of flood stage which is 36'.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

was there today oppened up more and totally blown out and un fishable above the spillway...


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll say! Milton outflow was 265 when I took that picture last Saturday. It's now 1420. Looks like they opened them all.



* FLOOD * ACTUAL FOR TODAY 
* STORAGE POOL ELEVATIONS * 7AM 7AM 
* USED IF MINIMUM SUMMER FULL * POOL OUTFLOW 
RESERVOIR * > 10% POOL POOL POOL * ELEV CFS 
********************************************************************************
Kirwan * 16% 951 985.5 993 * 983.10 735 
Berlin * 31% 980 1024.7 1032 * 1022.77 1130 
Milton * 18% 930 948 951 * 943.52 1420 
Mosquito * 20% 881 901.4 904 * 900.81 435 
Shenango * 18% 885 896 919 * 898.53 3240 
********************************************************************************


----------

